# New store in Lewisville picking up ADA line



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

My name is Dane Myers and I run Rift 2 Reef Aquatics. It's about a 5 month old store in Lewisville Texas. 

We have been speaking with Jeff from ADG and are planning on having him come to our store to do a setup/demo. 

We will be carrying the entire ADA line in our store and will match the pricing on the ADG website. We will be carrying a full line of plants and fish. We already bring in lots of exotic plecos and catfish. Apistos and Discus. We can get anything. 

If anyone is interested in attending when Jeff comes to set up our 60cm setup please pm so I can get a feel for when the best time do it is. I look forward to meeting all of you at some point and let me know if there is anything I can get for anyone. 

We regularly have Amano shrimp and many others! 

Talk to you soon. 

Dane Myers
Rift 2 Reef Aquatics 
1301 Justin Rd #209 
Lewisville Texas 75077
972-317-2341


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Dane,

Thanks for making your 1st post to the DFWAPC club board.
I live in Flower Mound and pass by your shop quite often. I thought it was only a salt water store but now that I know you offer planted tank products, I will stop by sometime tomorrow. It is good to see a LFS in the lewisville area. Discussing our hobby with Petco, and PetSmart is like talking to the wall.


----------



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

Bill I look forward to meeting you. Definately stop in when you get a chance and we can go over things you would like to see us carry. Anything you need just let me know. 

We have more freshwater livestock than we do saltwater. Come see us!


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Very cool. I would really be interested in coming by when Jeff is there. It's also great that you will be carrying the ADA stuff. Not that I don't like ordering from ADG, but I can at least save on shipping.

Please let me know when he will be there. Also, I'll have to stop by sometime.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Aha! This has got to be the most important happening in the DFW area in the last... many years... as far as commercial aquatic plants/products are concerned! Basically "ADA products locally" - that sounds pretty damn good!

The only time I met Dane about a year or so ago he left me with the impression that there's very little about aquariums that he doesn't have experience with or doesn't know about. He seemed like a guy with true passion for the aquarium hobby and I personally am glad to know that a local store will be run by such a person.

Surely everybody from the club will be invited to Jeff's presentation. I will also invite several other people that I know are thinking about setting up a planted tank. I'm pretty sure the presentation will attract a lot of people.

Good luck with the store, Dane!

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Had no idea the place even existed. Niko didn't take me there in our travels touring many of the shops in tow. I blame Nikolay, yeah, thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Well I just took a trip to visit the store. I have to say I was pretty impressed with the set up so far. It is not complete yet as several tanks were empty but the fish selection was quite good. Dane has a lot of different fish not found in the run of the mill store.

There are 2 tanks built into the wall. 1 Salt Water, and 1 Lake Tanganyika "Tropheus & Bachardi" fish tank. I assume around 200 - 300 Gallons each. The Lake Tanganyika tank is something special to see. The large Ciclids were schooling back and forth. The Bachardi fish were nursing babies. Also, the background is a fiberglass rock formation which is really cool. Seeing this tank makes the trip to the store worth while.

The Plant selection is a work in progress right now. Dane recieved some plants from a supplier which he was not happy with. He informed me that he is in process of seeking out a new supplier for better selection and higher quality stock. This speaks volumes to me.

The other half of the store is stocked with salt water fish and supplies. The frag tank is still getting settled in. I understand that the halite lights were changed to bring out the colors in the corals. Most were brown but starting to color up a bit. There was a nice selection of Blus clams that looked good. The SW fish were mostly standard but the size and health of the stock was top notch. Again, work in progress with suppliers.

The fish tanks were very clean. Clear water with a gravel bottoms. No skeletons coming out of chests, and sunken boats. This is a fish store.

Overall, I give the store 3 out of 4 stars with the expectation the 4th star will be earned once the store is fully stocked and the remaining minor build-out is completed. It is definately worth the trip.

Good Luck Dane.


----------



## Rift2Reef (Aug 3, 2007)

Bill I appreciate your kind words. It was very nice speaking with you today and I definately appreciate your support. As Bill said we are still adding and doing new things in the store so it is a work in progress. 

The Lake Tanganyika display in the wall is my baby. There are rougly 60 Tropheus species and some wild Brichardis who won't stop breeding!!! 

I have recently found some great suppliers for plants and I am definately willing to purchase nice clippings from members of your club that you might otherwise just throw away. 

I spoke with Jeff from ADG again today. We scheduled him to come on August 18th. It will be a late afternoon presentation and I would love to host the meeting in my store as well. 

Barring and unforseen circumstances Jeff will be in Dallas at my store on the 18th. I will be confirming everything with him again next week to make sure everything is still inline and I look forward to meeting everyone sometime very soon. 

Thanks!

Dane Myers

Rift to Reef Aquatics


----------

